# مشروع محطة اتوبيس ارءكم بصراحة ( صور اوضح للمشروع )



## elne3mey (18 يناير 2007)

_:12:




_
_



_




_



_













_:77: تم تصميم هذا المشروع بنظام انشائى متطور يواكب التكنولوجيا الحديثة فى البناء مع مراعاة عدة معايير تصميمية وهى التوجية وخاصة توجيه الورش ومحطة البنزين وكذلك مسارات الحركة للاتوبيسات والزائرين ._
_لكى يسافر المسافر من هذة المحطة يجب علية قطع التذاكر اولا من داخل المبن الرئيسى ثم يصعد الى الدور العلوى لكى ينتظر وقت رحيل الاتوبيس ويتم الانتظار فى الاستراحة او احدى الكافيتريات بالمشروع او فى النت كافية ثم ينزل المسافر عن طريق كوبرى الى الرصيف الموجود به اتوبيس رحلتة تجنبا لحدوث الحوادث عند مرور المسافرين بين ارصفة الانتظار._
_مسارات الاتوبيس تم _مراعاة_ ان تدخل الاتوبيسات الى محطة البنزين وتقوم بالتموين ثم الى الورش اذا كان هناك اعطال ثم الى ارصفة الركوب ومن ثم لايحدث قطع فى خطوط السير مع المشاة ._


----------



## elne3mey (18 يناير 2007)

الرجاء لكل الزارين ان يشاركوا بارائهم والمشاركة ايضا فى الاستطلاع .وشكرا ............


----------



## اخت الشهيدين (18 يناير 2007)

مشكور على المشروع


----------



## elne3mey (18 يناير 2007)

لوسمحت ارجو من كل زائر التعليق على المشروع


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (18 يناير 2007)

المشروع من حيث المبدأ متميز من جميع النواحي... وهو يندرج تحت إطار العمارة النحتية أو ما يعرف بالنصب أو الرمز ويعتمد على تكوين مستقل عن باقي محيطه ويحتاج دائما لفضاء واسع يحيط به حتى يمكن استيعاب مكوناته... وهذا النوع من العمارة لا يمت بصلة للبيئة والثقافة والمحيط العمراني، بقدر ما يعكس فقط رؤية المصمم وفكرته... ويميل إلى هذا الاتجاه غالبا من يمتلكون القدرات الفنية كالرسم واستحداث الأشكال والتعاطي مع الألوان بمهارة فائقة" الفنانون التشكيليون"... وهم في حقيقتهم أقرب للفنانين التشكيليين منهم إلى العمارة. وذلك لأن المعماري يعي جيدا أن عمله جزء من المحيط والبيئة والثقافة، ولا ينفصل عنه بأي حال من الأحوال... ولهذا تكتسب أعمالهم منذ الوهلة الأولى القدرة على الإبهار والتأثير نتيجة لتمكن المصمم من التلاعب بالأشكال والألوان ومزجها في تناسق بديع- قد يخفي وراءه عيوبا كبيرة في التصميم- ولكن مع مرور الوقت يفقد العمل بريقه وينزوي في ركن الرتابة وخصوصا بعد ظهور العيوب التصميمية وعدم كفاءة المشروع من الناحية الوظيفية.
عليه أقدم نصيحتي المتواضعة لأخي أو أختي بأن يستثمر قدراته الإبداعية التي بدت واضحة في هذا العمل في إنتاج عمارة تنتمي للبيئة وتلتحم بها وتتفاعل معها وتحترم مقوماتها الثقافية والاجتماعية. وأن تتواضع لها ولا تستعرض عليها. لأن التاريخ لا يعترف إلا بالأصيل والذاكرة لا تحتفظ إلا بالإنساني.


----------



## elne3mey (20 يناير 2007)

شكرا لاخى الكريم (جمال الهمالى ) على المداخلة واتمنى ان تشترك مع فى مداخلات اخرى انشاء الله .
اما عن تعليقك على المشروع فهو يعبر عن ثقافتك الواسعة وتعمقك الفكرى فى مجال العمارة وخاصة الشعبة البيئية .
ام عن احترامى للبيئة يا اخى فلا اظن ان مثل هذا المشروع غير ملائم للبيئة او غير صديق لها فهناك عدة مبانى بنيت فى الوطن العربى تتبع نفس الاسلوب الانشائى والتصميمى وهى كما قلت تعتمد على وجود فضاء واسع لاستيعاب مكوناته واسبتت هذة المبانى نجاحها التصميمى والانشائى .
وفى النهاية شكرا على تعليقك البناء واتمنى من كل الناقدين او المعلقين على اى مشروع ان يتبعوا نهجك فى النقد او التعليق لانك وبدون مبالغة صاحب فكر واعى ولسان طيب الكلام .


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (20 يناير 2007)

أخي العزيز/ elne3mey تحية طيبة وبعد
بداية أحب أن أسجل تميزا آخر يضاف إلى تميزك المعماري والتصميمي، ألا وهو رحابة صدرك في مقابل نقدي المتواضع لمشروعك المتميز. وهي خاصية يفتقر إليها الكثيرين في أيامنا هذه. وهي علامة تفوق وثقة عالية بالنفس ورغبة صادقة للوصول للأفضل. والطموح للترقي من التميز إلى الإمتياز... كما أشكر لك كلماتك الطيبة في حقي. وهي دليل على خلق كريم وأصل طيب.

أما فيما يتعلق بعدم مراعاتك لمعطيات البيئة في تصميمك، فهذا راجع بالدرجة الأولى إلى الإتجاه أو الخط المعماري الذي تنتهجه وهو ما يعرف بالعمارة النحتية أو" المونمنتل" أي العنصر الذي يستقل بنفسه عن سائر المحيط، وهذا الخط بدأ يفرض نفسه على العمارة المعاصرة تحت مسميات مختلفة، منطلقها واحد، هو إنفصال جسم المبنى عن المباني المحيطة وتفرده عنها بشكله المعماري وأسلوبه الإنشائي والمواد المستخدمة في تنفيذه. وما نراه اليوم من إنتشار لهذه العمارة، لا يبرر نجاحها، خصوصا إذا ما تم عرض المشروع على معطيات البيئة المحلية، وذلك من حيث مدى مراعاته للمعالجات المناخية، أو تحقيقه للمتطلبات الوظيفية أو توافقه مع القيم الاجتماعية والهوية الثقافية، وخصوصا فيما يتعلق بالطراز المعماري والمنهج التخطيطي للمدينة وصورتها المراد غرسها في أذهان الناس، ولا يخفى عليك أن العمارة شأنها شأن الإعلام تؤدي رسالة للمجتمع مضمونها قد يكون إيجابيا وقد يكون سلبيا. غير أن الإعلام تأثيره يبدأ حين تفتح جريدة أو تختار محطة أو تقودك خطاك نحو إحدى دور السينما. في حين تسيطر عليك العمارة أينما وليت وجهك في الشارع وداخل المبنى. ومن هنا كانت العمارة تمثل الخطر الأكبر، وهي تشبه عود الثقاب، فبإمكان اليد العاقلة أن تشعل به موقدا للتدفئة أو طهي الطعام، واليد المستهترة أن تشعل به الحرائق.
وأخيرا أحب أن أنوه إلى أن ما ذكرته في مداخلتي السابقة ليس إلاّ توصيف لمشروعك، من وجهة نظري الشخصية بكل ما تحمله من قناعات راسخة في الوجدان. والتي قد يخالفني فيها الكثيرين، وقد تصل الأمور إلى حد معارضة هذا التوصيف وذلك لإختلاف المرجعية التي ينطلق منها كل رأي، ولكنها تظل أولا وآخرا مسألة خلافية، لا تنزع للود قضية... ونترك للزمن بعد ذلك الحرية ليقول كلمة الفصل. وما قوله سبحانه وتعالى عنا ببعيد:" فأما الزبد فيذهب جفاء، وأما ما ينفع الناس فيمكث في الأرض".


----------



## elne3mey (20 يناير 2007)

شكرا اخى جمال على هذة المداخلة ايضا وان دلت على شىء فهى تدل على خلقك العالى اولا ثم ثم بعد ذلك علمك الواسع اتمنى من الله التوفيق لك ولى ولجميع الطامحين وفى النهاية شكرا على توضيحك لردك واتمنى ان تشاركنى الراى فى مشاريعى الاخرى .


----------



## elne3mey (26 يناير 2007)

ايه يا جماعة فى 117 واحد شاف المشروع و 7 بس اللى علقوا ارجوا من الجميع ان يفيدونى باراءهم مهما كان اختلافها


----------



## metalsword (26 يناير 2007)

:80: الأخ الكريم Elne3mey
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
المشروع من ووجهة نظري لوحة فنية رائعة, ولكن ;لم أجد أنه يعبر عن مشروع معماري .
المشروع المعماري تصميم حركة داخلية لها علاقة وثيقة جداً بالفائدة من المشروع , إضافة للناحية الجمالية داخلياً و خارجياً ولايغيب عن أذهاننا الناحية الاقتصادية .
فلو تم التوافق بين التصميم المعماري( مع التأكيد على معماري) والإبداع الفني داخلياً وخارجياً 
لنال المشروع حظه الكبير من القبول .
مداخلتي هذه تعبر عن وجهة نظري بقصد النقد البناء الذي لاأبغي من ورائه إلا ماذكرت 
أقدر لكم جهودكم وإعجابي بالمشروع وتميزه


----------



## elne3mey (26 يناير 2007)

شكرا للاخ الكريم على هذا الرأى ولكن هذا المشروع لا يعد لوحة فنية فقط ولكن معمارية ايضا لانه مستوفى للشروط المطلوبة وخطوط السير محلولة بطريقة تلائم هذا المشروع .
اما عن النحية الاقتصادية فهى النقطة دى اللى مرجعانا لورا نشوف المبانى والامكانيات المتاحة فى دول الخليج والدول الاوربية ونروح بعيد لية نشوف المشروع الجديد اللى عاملة نورمان فوستر فى الغردقة اهة فى مصر ولو بصينا للتكاليف فى مشروع مثل هذا يبقى هانغملة زىة زى اى مشروع محطة نفذ من قبل .
وفى النهاية انا محترم وجهة نظرك والخلاف فى الرأى لا يفسد للود قضية وفقنا الله الى ما يحبه ويرضاه .


----------



## MiGOOO2003k (28 يناير 2007)

ايضا بورترية مش بطال ...... لكن اعتقد 3d مقتبس من بعض المشاريع ........ و ريندر جيد !!!!!!!!


----------



## MiGOOO2003k (28 يناير 2007)

مجهود طيب اخ نعيمى ...... وفقق الله


----------



## MiGOOO2003k (28 يناير 2007)

نريييييييييد البلانات و القطاعات لعمل نقد لاكن هكذا لا نستطيع النقد ابدا ...؟؟


----------



## elne3mey (28 يناير 2007)

شكرا للاخ migooo على المداخلة ولكن احب اعرف هل المشروع وتغطيتة الاساسية هى المقتبسة ولا تغطية البنزينة ولا اية بالظبط ولا اصدق على الاند مارك اللى فى المنتصف اللى بتشد الكابل ...ارجوا منك التوضيح لان الواحد بقى مش عارف حاجة فى الزمن دة وعجبى !!!!!!!!!!(for joking ) ..


----------



## MiGOOO2003k (30 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم .... على ما اعتقد يا اخ نعيمى ان التغطيتين مقتبسين و اللاند مارك و الجامع الصليبى!!!!!! و الورش ايظا و انا احترمتك عندما وضعت الصورة الاصلية للورش فى التجميعة الاساسية و لكنك لم ترفعها هنا ......... وباقى الكتل لعب على الماكس ............ اتمنى المجهود الشخصى التام......................... وعلى فكرة المشروع ككل يعوق الادراك البصرى لة لانك اخترت كل كتلة على حد لتجون جميلة و لم تهتم بالشكل العام ................ ولكن مشروع المدرسة يجنن جاااااااامد


----------



## elne3mey (31 يناير 2007)

شكرا للاخ ميجو على المداخلة مرة اخرى والسبب اللى خلانى احط صورة الورش ومحطتش صورة الجامع لانها لا تصلع ان توضع مع تجميعة المشروع . ثانيا الاند مارك انا شوفتها فى كتاب وكانت وظيفتها انها بتشد كابل وكان ليها دراسة ولكن لم يتم وضعها ....كل دة جميل ........
ولكن معلش فى اللفظ اتحداك لو فى نموذج مماثل للتغطية العامة للمشروع وبخاصة تغطية البنزينة .
وبعدين انا مفهمتش يعنى اية الباقى لعب على الماكس يعنى اقعت احرك فى الماوس وطلع الشكل دون ادنى تفكير معلش ارجو منك التوضيح ..
المشروع يعوق الادراك البصرى !!!!! كلمة جميلة وهل المشروع ككل غير متناسق... دة انا حتى لجئت للتصميم بتاع الجامع دة اللى موجود فى باكستان لانة مودرن ويتماشى مع التصميم مش اجى اعمل جامع لية قبة ومئذنة ةكذلك الورش .
ومن فضلك اذا سمحت لو تاكدت من صحة معلومتك ان ( التغطية العامة للمشروع وتغطية البنزينة ) مقتبس ياريت تنزلى الصور اللى حضرتك شوفتها عشان انا ابدا اقتنع وكمان الناس اللى فى المنتدى .
ولك فائق الاحترام وجزيل الشكر...


----------



## elne3mey (1 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم يا اخ ميجو اية معقول كل دة وقت بدور على المشروع اللى انا مقتبس منة التغطية العامة وتغطية البنزينة ولا دة كان كلام فض مجالس .


----------



## nagopc (1 فبراير 2007)

فعلا المشروع حلو بس فعلا land mark هو نقطة ضعف
الالوان جميلة
اظن ان الجامع 4 منارة


----------



## اللص الطائر (2 فبراير 2007)

مشاء الله تبارك الله 
المشروع بصراحة جميل وتصميمك هايل

(وما توفيقي الا بالله )


----------



## aNoos (2 فبراير 2007)

يا أخي الكريم 
مشكور ع هالمشروع بس مابينت المخططات التحليلية للحركات الأساسية \الباصات\الجمهور بما فيهم واصلين و مغادرين \التخديم الأساسي \
أما من ناحية الكتلة فأي طالب سنة تانية عمارة عندو معرفة بمعدلات 3d max بنسبة 60 % فيه يعمل متلا
بتمنى بالرد تعطيني تلخيص عن اختصاصك الجامعي \السنة\الجامعة\البلد\المدينة\ربما فيني قدملك الإفادة اللازمة إلك


----------



## معماري 13 (2 فبراير 2007)

مش بطال يابشمهندس 
بس تعرف احلى حاجه فيه ايه ؟؟ انك متاثر في المشروع ده بالمعماريsantiago calatrava 
ويمكن ده اللي خلي ال3d مش غريب علينا علينا يعني زي ما قال migooo2003 
بس انا معاه في اننا محتاجين البلانات والمساقط وياريت اي قطاع علشان نقدر نكمل فهم المشروع .
هو بصراحه اللي انا مقدرتش افهمه اوي النظام الانشائي هو واضح ان الكابلات شده السقف بس هي landmark دي ليها وظيفه تانيه ولا مجرد متثبت فيها الكابلات ولا ايه ؟
اخر حاجه بقى ياسلام لو كنت تقلت الظلال شويه في الprespective والواجهات بيتهيالي كانت حتبقى احلي وكانت حتبان اكتر
بس زي ماقولتلك انا ممكن اعتبر اللي انا شفته دي لوحة فنان ممتاز
بس معماري................؟


----------



## نهاد (2 فبراير 2007)

يعطيك العافية بشمهندس 
بصراحة انا كتييير عجبني المشروع بغض النظر عن كونو تحفة "تعليق الاخوة مش رأيي" المشروع بحد ذاته متميز ويعطيك الف عافية ........ الكلام مش مجاملة بجد انا معجبة كتيييير بالمشروع لدرجة اني نزلتو عندي بالجهاز
يعطيك العافية مرة تانية
بس يا ريت بجد تنزل البلانات
هيك بيكون بالنسبة لالي حصلت على مشرع متكامل


----------



## cad for all (2 فبراير 2007)

بصراحة يا اخ النعيمي اري ان تغطية محطة البنزين ما هي الا تعديل لفكرة تغطية اخري وهي تشبة ورقة الشجر علي ما اعتقد ولكن هذه نقطة تحسب لك وذلك لأنك استطعت ان تطور بها ليس بالقدر الكافي ولكن يكفي شرف المحاولة
اما بالنسبة للاند مارك والورش فأنا اجدها مقتبسة تماما من مشاريع اخري احدها خاص بالمملكة العربية السعودية 
واعترض بشدة علي الجامع فإذا نظرت اليه من الموقع العام تجده يأخذ شكل الصليب وهذا لا يجور تماما (يعني من تحت جامع ومن فوق كنيسة مـــــــــــــوش ممكن !!!!!!!!!!)وحجتك انك تريد ان تساير نمط المشروع فهي حجة غير مقبولة لاني اري ان كل كتلة في المشروع تسير في نمط خاص بها ولا علاقة بينهم وارجو ان لا تغضب من صراحتي فهي مطلوبة وعلي رأي المثل (يا بحت من بكاني وبكي الناس عليا ..................اكمل المثل)

ارجو ارفاق البلانات والقطاعات للتعليق علي المشروع والنقد (لو كنت عاوز نقد للمشروع كلة)
والله ولي التوفيق 

اخوك علي


----------



## elne3mey (2 فبراير 2007)

شكرا للاخ الكريم للاخ nagopc على الرد الجميل اذا دل على شىء فأنة يدل على ثقافتك العالية وذوقك العالى فاما الاند مارك فانها فعلا هى نقطة ضعف المشروع .


----------



## elne3mey (2 فبراير 2007)

شكرا للص الطائر على هذا الرد الجميل واتمنى منك المشاركة فى مواضيع اخرى


----------



## elne3mey (2 فبراير 2007)

شكر لا anoos على الاهتمام بى وبمشروع فانا الان فى السنة الثالثة قسم عمارة اما هذا المشروع فقد قمت بتصميمة كاول مشروع لى فى ثانية عمارة اما البلد والمدينة وال***** فهو فى ملفى الخاص فى المنتدى وموجود . 
وفى النهاية اتمنى منك الاستفادة كما قلت .


----------



## elne3mey (2 فبراير 2007)

شكرا للاخ معمارى 13 على الاهتمام والمشاركة اما البلانات فهى بتاعت السنة الماضية وانا فقدت فعلا ملف الماكس والكاد بتاع المشروع بسسب خلل بالجهاز اما المشروع فهو تغطية اهم منة بلان لانة مطاليبة كانت قليلة جدا وهو كافية صغير ونت كافية وغرف للادارة وغرفة قطع التذاكر .
اما الاند مارك فهى وظيفتها لاند مارك وانها بتشد الكابل .
شكرا اخى العزيز مرة اخرى على مشاركتك فى الموضوع .


----------



## elne3mey (2 فبراير 2007)

اما الاخت نهاد فهى مشكورة جزيل الشكر على الرد الجميل الذى اذا دل على شىء فانما يدل على صفاء السريرة وحسن الرد .
شكرا للاخت العزيزة على المشاركة .


----------



## elne3mey (2 فبراير 2007)

والله شكرا للاخ على على المشاركة والله دى كانت حاجة متوقعة من رجل ( عزيز ) مثلك ان يشاركنى فى هذا الموضوع وان يعطى راية كما هو موجود الان سبحان الله يا اخى على الزمن ( شوفت بيعمل فى الناس اية ).
اما عن تغطية البنزينة ( يتقول فكرة تغطية ورقة شجرة لية انت قبل كدة شوفت مشروع متغطى بشكل ورقة شجرة ودى انت عرفتها لوحدك لذكائك الحاد ولا حد قلهالك او انت سمعتها من حد ... وبعدين اية محاولة مش كويسة بالقدر الكافى خلاص يا سيدى اظن كان عندك مشروع مماثل ياريت نشوف المحاولات العبقرية لواحد عرف لوحدة ان التغطية ( ان التغطية ورقة شجرة ) وعجبىىىىىى !!!!!!
وبعدين يا سيدى اظن انك عارف انى عملت موديل الاند مارك من كتاب والالورش ودة انا قلتة للاخ ميجو ودة مش عيب لانة مكمل للمشروع وفى ناس محطتش العناصر دى اساسا وبعدين كنت لسة فى اول سنة تانية بتعلم على قدى ..............................
رجاء للاخ على ان يتحفنا بمشروعه العملاق هو وبعض الزملاء المشاركينة فى هذة الاراء عشان نتعلم الشغل اللى مش مقتبس ولا من ناس فى دفعات قبلينا ولا من مشاريع عندنا معمولة على الكمبيوتر كاد ولا اى حاجة ولا من كتب .
عايزين نتعلم منك لو سمحت ومن الشخصيات العظيمة مثلك وياريت لما تحب تقول لحد حاجة تقولهالة فى وشة وخاصة لو كان حد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟( سبحان الله ولسة يا دنيا هاتورينا )
انت معتقد انك بتعمل بالمثل !!!!! مش لايق ... وعلى العموم كويس ان دة حصل ..
شكرا على المشاركة ( والله انا حزين انى شوفت الكلام دة وفرعان بردة لانها بتبين للانسان الناس على حقيقتها ) .


----------



## shetos__7 (3 فبراير 2007)

مش ملاحظ يا بشمهندس نعيمى أنك عمال تكتشف فى ناس كتير اليومين دول أسأل نفسك سؤال هلى دا عيب الناس ولا العيب فيك ومشروع جيد جدا فى مجمله وتعليقى هذا على مشروع محطه أتوبيس وليس على مشروع البشمهندس نعيمى .


----------



## elne3mey (3 فبراير 2007)

والله يا اخ شيتوس احنا كدا هنخلى المنتدى صفحة من صفحات الشات اكيد انت عارف تكلمنى ازاى لو عايز انا معنديش مانع .
المشكلة ان فى ناس بتبقى كويسة فى فترة وتلقيها ببتحول فى المعاملة والكلام وكل حاجة وهى نفس الشخصية اللى بيتعاملوا معاها ياترى اية السبب اسال نفسك ( بين الناس )..ههههههههههههه.


----------



## MiGOOO2003k (3 فبراير 2007)

الردود غريبة جدا من الاخ نعيمى ..... هو الكلام الى انا بقولة غلط ... !!!!!!! دة فعلاا مقتبس كلة و المشاريع الاخرى اغلبيتهااااا مقتبسة من بعض مشاريع المعيدين والاخرى متدرجة من نفس مشاريعك يعنى مبتعملش حاجة جديدة ......(((و الكلام دة انا واثق منة ))) والاقتباص حاجة مش حلوة مبتعلمش.... والى بقتبص حيفضل كدة طول عمرة مش هيتعلم ..... احنا بنحاول نكسر (((العنتظة))) الى انت فيها بس يظهر مفيش فيدة .,,,,,


----------



## MiGOOO2003k (3 فبراير 2007)

اية علاقة (النقد ) (بالمعاملة والاصحاب) يا باشمهندس !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elne3mey (3 فبراير 2007)

يا باشمهندس يظهر ان كلمة اقتباس اللى انت بتقولها بتدارى ضعف وقصور فى شخصيتك المعمارية وبعدين انا قلتلك صور مشروع الاتوبيس الخاصة بالتغطية العامة والبنزينة اقعدت كتير وكنت بشوفك تدخل على المنتدى دون ان تحمل الصور اللى انت بتقول انا مقتبس منها وبعدين اهم حاجة الدليل لو انت شايف انى مقتبس حاجة حط صورتها علشان تقصر على نفسك المشوار وعلى الناس اللى فى المنتدى .
وواضح ان الكلام معاك بيجبش فايدة وان المأوحة دى شىء فى طبعك لشىء تعرفة او مبتعرفهوش واظن انك عارف اية اللى تعرفة واللى مبتعرفهوش .
وفى النهاية شكرا على مداخلتك واظهار انى ضيعت وقتى معاك .


----------



## shetos__7 (3 فبراير 2007)

أولا مش أنا الى خلتها صفحه شات أنت الى خلتها كدا ولو عايز تتأكد أرجع على كل ردودك وانت تعرف وثانيا أسأل نفسك نفس السؤال تانى هل كل الناس الى أنا بينهم هما الى غلط ولا أنت الى غلط وأنا قلت أنى مش هرود عليك فى أى مشروع تانى الا لما تفكر صح والسبب مش أنى مش واثق فى نفسى ولا حاجه وأنت عارف كويس


----------



## MiGOOO2003k (3 فبراير 2007)

الدليل الى انت بتول علية مش معاية لانى مش ححافظ على حاجة زى دى انا شوفتها فى الكلية و عند زميلى فى كتب فى معرض الكتاب الى فات و كل الناس تعرف كدة انا ممكن اوريك دليل بس نزل انت مشروع حمام السباحة و جنبة الاتوبس و انقد نفسك انا اكتفيت من كلامك و (((كفي كدة انت بتاخود اصوات منا كتير فى المنتدى اية عايز تبقى عضو فعال جداااااا ))) بس بجد انت معقد نفسيا وانا فعلا مش حدخل على مشاركاتك تانى الانك بتتكلم بطريقة مش طبيعية كأتك بتكدبنى !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elne3mey (3 فبراير 2007)

شكرا على الاهتمام مرة اخرى وبعدين انا عارف اية ها ها ها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هههههههههههههه 
انت اعتبرتوا نفسكم كل الناس يا باشمهندس شوف ردودكم على المنتدى الخاصة بماشريعى وشوف رد الناس التانية او معظم الردود شوف انتوا فين بينهم وان عمرى ما دخلت على مشروع حد منكم وهاجمتة الا لما حصل دا منكم والحمد لله انا عندى القدرة على النقد واقدر اطلع عيوب الناس التانية كويس بس انا مبحبش منعا للاحراج عمرى جيت قدام مشروع ليك فى المنتدى او خارجة وعلقت التعليقات دى ؟؟؟؟؟ اسال نفسك لية والله مش قصور من عندى والله من الاعجاز المعمارى لمشاريعكم ولكن مبحبش احرج حد وخاصة لو كان ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ( لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله *) فكر فى اللى انت بتعملوا انت وزملائك يا بشمهندس مش المفروض انك تبهدل المشروع بدون اى وجه حق وانا المفروض اسكت زي ما سكت كتير قبل كدة 0
الاستاذ ميجو بيقول مفيش علاقة بين النقد والاصدقاء ازاى المفروض لو فى نقد من عند الاصدقاء يكون نقد بناء ويساعدوا الصديق على اعانتة على اخفاء اخطاءة وعيوبة لانة مرأة لهم امام الاخرين حتى لو كان هذا الصديق ( مش كويس ) احرجة بالذوق والمعاملة الكويسة مش يبهدلوا مشاريع بعض وانا غلطان انى انا انسقت انى انتقد مشروع لزميل لى بطريقة غير مناسبة نتيجة ما حدث على المنتدى وعلى العموم ز المشروع كان قدام اصدقائى وانا بقدمة ياريت كان انتقادهم يبقى ليا فى وجهى مش على المنتدى وانا بسال ناس كتير منهم اعمل اية فى بعض اجزاء المشروع دة دليل انى مبتعنطسش زى ما بيقول الاخ ميجو .


----------



## elne3mey (3 فبراير 2007)

انا مش بكدبك يا با شمهنس بس عايز تتعلم مترميش الناس بالباطل والكلام اللى انت بتقولة دة مش دليل ولا حجة يظهر ان موقفك بقى ضعيف جدااااااااااااا وبتدارية بكلام مبهم .
وبعدين هبقى اشوف حكاية المعقد نفسيا دى مع دكتور نفسى هههههههههههه.
يظهر انها جنون العظمة يا بشمهندس ههههههههههههههه مش دة اللى بتقولوة هههههههههه .


----------



## elne3mey (3 فبراير 2007)

وبعدين ازاى اكلمك بطريقة مش طبيعية وكانى بكدبك لا مش كانى دة انا فعلا بكدبك يا با شمهندس الكدب عند بعض الناس مرض ويصعب معالجتة لانة بيصبح مرض مزمن .


----------



## shetos__7 (3 فبراير 2007)

الناس لما بتعلق على المشروع بتبقا بتعلق على أسم المشروع لأنها بتكون على ثقه من الشخص الى منزل المشروع لكن انت مش جدير بثقه الناس فيك لأنهم ميعرفكشى على حقيقتك وأحنا الى هما جزء من الناس زى ما انتا بتقول بنحاول ننقد زى الناس لكن أنت بكلامك قدرت توضحلهم شخصيتك المشتته أنتا كنت عيزنا مثلا عشان صحابك ندخل نقعد نألف فى كلام وفعلا أنت معقد وبلاش أوضح أكتر من كدا .


----------



## elne3mey (3 فبراير 2007)

شكرا يا جماعة على المشاركة واتمنى مشاركة طيبة فى المشاريع الاخرى .
الحمد لله الذى هدانا لهذا وما كنا لنهتدى لولا ان هدانا الله
فى النهاية شكرا للاخوة الاعزاء .


----------



## shetos__7 (3 فبراير 2007)

ومع كلمتك أقدر مردش تانى وأنفذ قرارى أنى مش هرد على أى مشاريع ليه الا لما تعرف تفكر كويس فى ردودك وتصميمى دا كان عشان الناس الى فى المنتدى لأنى مش هسبهم كدا مخدوعين .


----------



## م/أمل مصطفى كامل (4 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم 
الفكرة المشروع حلو
وكيفة ترابط مابين العانصر جيدة 
ولكن التصميم معقدة بعض الشى 
لا يتسم بباسطة وسهولة
ربنا يوفقك دايما فى نجاح
شكرا


----------



## eng.thaer (5 فبراير 2007)

مشكور على الجهود


----------



## elreedy50 (8 مايو 2010)

مجهود طيب


----------



## mohamed2009 (8 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## harrylove (9 مايو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركلاته
في البداية أريد أن أشيد بالمشروع وباللوحة التصميمية الرائعة التي قدمها الأخ المهندس النعمي .
لا أدري لماذا تحول الموضوع إلى نقاش ساخن غير محبوب ، نحن هنا للنقد والنقد الهادف البناء فقط .
إذا كنا نغضب من النقد ونريد الآخرين أن يطبلوا لنا فقط فلن نتقدم خطوة واحدة أبدا .

لا أريد أن يفهم مما سبق أنني أعاتب المهندس النعمي عن طريقة رده وأطالبه بأن يتقبل أي نقد ، فهذا مشروعه ومن حقه أن يدافع عنه كما من حقنا أن ننتقده .
هو صاحب المشروع وهو أدرى به ( أهل مكة أدرى بشعابها ) ، ربما لم يوضح لنا بعض المساقط والقطاعات ونحن هنا نطالبه بها .
المشروع من الوهلة الأولى يبدو رائعا ، مع الغموض في كيفية تصميم الحركة ، فمن وجهة نظري لا أستطيع أن أقرا الحركة هنا .
لا عيب في التجريد فهذا فن لكن ينبغي أن تأخذ الوظيفة دورها أولا ثم التجريد وربما الجمال يسبق التجريد .
كما أنه لا يوجد عيب في الاقتباس ، نحن نبدأ من حيث انتهى الآخرون
وشكر لكم جميعا


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (9 مايو 2010)

انا رأيي من الممكن أن يكون مختلفا .... أولا محطة حافلات ليست *بالتعقيد الوظيفي* لكي نقوم بتحليلها من حيث هذه النقطة و لهذا نحن هنا ننظر من حيث الشكل و التلاعب الإنشائي فقط لأنه من الواضح أن صاحب المشروع يريد معرفة ذلك فحسب ....
أولا: الوان و أخراج و كتل (تناسق و فن و بساطة )
فقط الشيء الوحيد الذي لا يعجبني في الكتلة* الصـــــــــاروخ الرهيب* الذي يخترقها بدون اي داعي و لا تقول لي أن غرضه أنشائي لأنه أنشائيا لا يصلح لسبب واحد ... أراه يرتكز على نقطة صغيرة جدا .. و حتى إن كان الغرض ليس كذلك فلا داعي بربطه بالأوتاد الحديدية لأنه لا يتحمل كل هذا الحمل من القشريات التي (من المفترض) يحملها






نصيحة واحدة .... الغي الصاروخ
:29::29::29::29::29::29::29:

و يا سلام لو أتيت بالمساقط , سيكون ذلك أثباتا أن هذا ليس بعبث كما قال البعض
و ربما لو كان هذا النوع من التشكيل في شيء له وظيفة مستديمة قليلا لكان أفضل


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (9 مايو 2010)

---------
واو الموضوع قديم جدا!!!
أعتقد أنه مش محتاج رأي حد يا شباب


----------

